# Marinade with concord



## RedNeckWino (Dec 30, 2010)

Had a cork pop on a concord for some reason. All the rest are good. Used half that bottle to soak a whole back strap of doe for about 12 hrs., then smoked. Used Apricot and Peach wood to smoke. With the wife's birthday on sunday, I have tenderloins from a pig I shot (archery). Gonna have to make her something good for dinner. Pig weighed 850 pounds dressed. HUGE tenderloins!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 31, 2010)

I love marinating in wine. I usually mix in a little olive oil and something with a little salt (e.g. soy sauce, worcestershire sauce)


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the olive oil and sometimes use the werstsss....sauce. I put the oil on right before it hits the heat. some of the meats i vacuum seal with oil in bag then freeze with it. Or any marinade for that mater.


----------

